# web filter



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

testing
I am being blocked at work
No more KawiRiders(marketing & merchandise)
No more NyRocs(entertainment)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

still got us


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Yeah But I think it is limiting how long my post can be.
This is the fifth try this morning the frist two were blocked.
This is my main site anyhow so this is all that matters.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

as long a you get mud in my blood who cares about he rest. lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what kind of blocker do they use


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

smart filter


----------

